# Hublot Classic Fusion movement question



## datahustler

I am currently considering acquiring the Hublot Classic Fusion. What I found on the web is that the watch uses a Sellita SW300 movement.

My question is, does anyone know if this is true?

Its a beautiful watch and I would love to have it.


----------



## mikemargolis

Sounds like you've made your decision already.

Yes, this watch uses a Sellita, which has proven to be very accurate and reliable. And we do finish it to our own standards, and add an in-house date module.

The watch is a sum of it's parts, and the movement is only one part. I wear a Classic Fusion nearly every day, and love the watch.

(Note, I do work for Hublot, so I am a little biased)/


----------



## datahustler

mikemargolis said:


> Sounds like you've made your decision already.
> 
> Yes, this watch uses a Sellita, which has proven to be very accurate and reliable. And we do finish it to our own standards, and add an in-house date module.
> 
> The watch is a sum of it's parts, and the movement is only one part. I wear a Classic Fusion nearly every day, and love the watch.
> 
> (Note, I do work for Hublot, so I am a little biased)/


So I take it every Classic Fusion currently in production has the same movement?

Is there an easy way to find out which model has which movement? Online chart somewhere?

Indeed its a sum of its parts, and the overall product is amazing.

I just look at it as getting a Ferrari with a Fiat 500 engine


----------



## AMBIORIX

Hello y'all,
Selita and Eta make very good ,reliable movements that's my personal expirience,many other high-end brands use them.For me, one of the justifications of the price is the excellent customerservice mr. Biver and the whole Hublot team offer.
To reffer to the Car-industry:Volkswagen egines come in a golf,Beetle, but also a Pheaton and even in a Bugatti or Lamborghini.
In essence, buy the watch if you like it , not because it has an "in-house" movement.
Just mho.
Grtz and best off luck with the purchase,
Dom


----------



## mikemargolis

datahustler said:


> So I take it every Classic Fusion currently in production has the same movement?


Yes, the 38mm auto, 42mm auto and 45mm auto Classic Fusions all use the Sellita SW300 movement. The 45mm (ref 511) has an in-house module to move the date out to the edge of the dial, the 38 and 42 do not need this. This module was the first in-house movement module designed and built by Hublot.


----------



## datahustler

mikemargolis said:


> Yes, the 38mm auto, 42mm auto and 45mm auto Classic Fusions all use the Sellita SW300 movement. The 45mm (ref 511) has an in-house module to move the date out to the edge of the dial, the 38 and 42 do not need this. This module was the first in-house movement module designed and built by Hublot.


The Hublot Classic Fusion *Opaline Dial* does not feature the SW300 movement but rather a UNICO movement.

Mike is there a way to confirm this?


----------



## mikemargolis

datahustler said:


> The Hublot Classic Fusion *Opaline Dial* does not feature the SW300 movement but rather a UNICO movement.
> 
> Mike is there a way to confirm this?


I am sorry to say that I can confirm that your statement is incorrect.

Here is the press release for the Opaline pieces:

_*Classic Fusion Opaline Dial* 
Back in 2008, Hublot was transforming the Big Bang with a reinterpretation towards a more classic sporty chic look. Featuring a black ceramic case and bezel framing a matt black dial, and a refined sober design with a finer profile, it remained resolutely true to the distinguished Big Bang design while rediscovering a more traditional side. Now for the first time Hublot is presenting a new Classic Fusion housing a silvered opaline dial which further brings out its sober, refined look. This new product draws its elegance from the classic and timeless values of traditional watchmaking. With baton indexes and a date window at 3 o'clock, and a case exhibiting polished or satin-finished effects, the new Classic Fusion Opaline Dial is available in two sizes, 42 and 45 mm, and in two versions: zirconium and 5N red gold. Automatic mechanical movement HUB 1112 and HUB 1110. Water resistant to 5 Bar (50 meters). _

The HUB1112 is the SW300 with the date-mover module for the 45mm piece, the HUB1110 is the SW300 without the module for the 42mm piece.


----------



## datahustler

It is being launched at Baselworld 2011 (March 24-31).

From the limited information I get, it is indeed using a UNICO movement.

Now if I can only get some relative pricing!


----------



## mikemargolis

datahustler said:


> It is being launched at Baselworld 2011 (March 24-31).
> 
> From the limited information I get, it is indeed using a UNICO movement.
> 
> Now if I can only get some relative pricing!


I would love to see your source, I would love to be proven wrong.

Re pricing, you'll have to see an AD, I do not discuss that on line; due to currency fluctuations, every place can have a slightly different price.


----------



## adamteo

hi, i just got a classic fusion, BB today. Just like to check wrt winding. At position 0, the crown turns freely and does not seem to tighten. To adjust the date and time, i need to pull out the crown? Is this correct? Cause with my other watches, I need to unscrew the crown first..


----------



## mikemargolis

Correct, th classic fusion does not have a screw down crown. Position 0 winds, 1 sets the date and 2 sets the time.
50m water resistant even without the screw down crown.


----------



## adamteo

mikemargolis said:


> Correct, th classic fusion does not have a screw down crown. Position 0 winds, 1 sets the date and 2 sets the time.
> 50m water resistant even without the screw down crown.


Thanks!!!!


----------



## MiamiRealtor

Mike, love the note part(honesty)..


----------



## mikemargolis

datahustler said:


> It is being launched at Baselworld 2011 (March 24-31).
> 
> From the limited information I get, it is indeed using a UNICO movement.
> 
> Now if I can only get some relative pricing!


Sorry to say, post Basel-2011, you were incorrect. The classic fusion is NOT Unico based.


----------



## hublotfan

Hi Everyone,

I have got a Hublot Classic Fusion Zirconium Ceramic which is 4 weeks old. It is running behind around 15-20 seconds per day. I dont know that much about watches yet and would like to know if this is a reason to bring it to costumer service or if that is normal.
Also, what happened was that when I was only wearing it for around 4-5 hours per day for 3 days in a row, it stopped running during the night of the 4th day. Is that normal for automatic watches or should 4 hours per day be enough to fully "charge" it.

Thank you very much for your help in advance.


----------



## mikemargolis

hublotfan said:


> I have got a Hublot Classic Fusion Zirconium Ceramic which is 4 weeks old. It is running behind around 15-20 seconds per day.that when I was only wearing it for around 4-5 hours per day for 3 days in a row.


I would suggest you wind the watch fully, with maybe 50 or 60 back-and-forth on the crown, and then set it to The official US time (NIST & USNO), and see how it is running after 24 hours.

I am guessing that the time you are wearing it and your activity level are not enough to keep the watch fully wound, so you are not getting power reserve, nor accurate timekeeping.


----------



## MarkApollo

I currently bought a Hublot Classic Fusion and I love the classy alligator strap and the simple design of the watch. It's elegant in white face and easy to read.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

mikemargolis said:


> Yes, the 38mm auto, 42mm auto and 45mm auto Classic Fusions all use the Sellita SW300 movement. The 45mm (ref 511) has an in-house module to move the date out to the edge of the dial, the 38 and 42 do not need this. This module was the first in-house movement module designed and built by Hublot.


Sorry
A very old thread
BUT
Does the Classic Fusion CHRONOGRAPH use a Sellita 300? If so how, as the 300 is NOT a chronograph movement.
Thanks
Adam


----------

